# Coconut: young or old?



## TyroneGenade (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello,

Well, my helenae x Hellas pod is doing well and I'm making preparations for sowing. Coconuts are not commonly available out in my neck of the woods so when I saw one on sale I snapped it up. It was one like this:






The water was still greenish, not clear like the water from the brown, hairy, mature coconuts. Would this be a problem?

I had tried using the coconut water sold in stores for the healthfood fanatics but it was a total bust... Zero % germination from the seed I sowed last year.

Thanks


----------



## polyantha (Apr 22, 2015)

Does the husk still contain some water?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello,

Yes, the husk was still a bit "juicy" but it wasn't dripping with fluid. The coconut flesh also wasn't quite as firm as for a mature coconut. I got about 250 mL of water out of the coconut.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2015)

No good for Pina Coladas, might as well try to germinate some orchids!? 
IDK, but good luck.


----------



## polyantha (May 5, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply. Then it should be perfect for germination media preparation. Good luck!


----------



## Trithor (May 6, 2015)

Green coconut is better than brown mature coconut. I have used both, and also health shop coconut water. I have tried all three with variations of dilution of M&S, with and without charcoal and again with various concentrations of Knudson. At the moment my impression is that one third strength M&S with adjusted vitamins and sugar and green coconut 100ml per liter medium is best. Followed by one third Knudson with no charcoal and green coconut at same addition. (With some seed the Knudson seems better)


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 6, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Hien (May 6, 2015)

TyroneGenade said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, the husk was still a bit "juicy" but it wasn't dripping with fluid. The coconut flesh also wasn't quite as firm as for a mature coconut. I got about 250 mL of water out of the coconut.



how about this ? it is organic coconut juice fresh using pressurized bottling, not pasteurized nor preservative .
Wholefood and many supermarket have them

http://www.harmlessharvest.com/


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 7, 2015)

I have tried the coconut juice with no success at all.


----------



## Hien (May 7, 2015)

TyroneGenade said:


> I have tried the coconut juice with no success at all.


 there are many type of coconut juice:
-canned (which is heated)
-canned with sulfide preservative
-frozen
-frozen with preservative
-sugar added etc..

the "harmless harvest" type is organic and practically fresh & natural as coconut juice from the coconut (no nutritive element is destroyed in the bottling process) until you open the bottle because they use high pressure bottling instead of heating or preservative


----------

